# St Barts Forums > Meetings in SBH (and elsewhere) >  >  BAZ LAST NIGHT

## didier

A fun group for sure !  just a few pics, ellen has the group photo that she will post later.

----------


## didier

a couple more.

----------


## SB HONEY

It was a delightful evening.  Enjoyed seeing everyone.

----------


## JEK

Sorry we arrived late -- we had special visitors to our villa to see sunset!

----------


## amyb

Luca's little buddy-how lucky for you guys.

I bet this has you thinking of the next California trip.  Susie practicing her Grandma skills on Noah---adorable.

----------


## didier

that is one cute baby!

----------


## amyb

And Sandra is looking awfully cute as well.

----------


## elgreaux

and here's the group shot.. hard to follow such a cute baby though....

----------


## amyb

Excellent gathering photo. Thanks Rosemond!

----------


## didier

good shot rosemond!  you make us all look so good.

----------


## tim

Rosemond scores again, well done!

----------


## Jim Kelly-Evans

Nice photo...it was a fun get-together.

----------


## didierb

it was really great to meet all of you (after so much time :-)!!

----------


## Piper81888

It was fun meeting everyone. We had a great time.

----------

